# Game #6: Warriors (3-2) @ Lakers (1-4)



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Golden State Warriors @ Los Angeles Lakers
Friday, 09 November 2012
1930H Pacific Time
Local Channel: TWC Sportsnet
National Channel: N/A



STARTING LINEUPS

Warriors
G Curry | G Thompson | C Bogut | F Lee | F Barnes 

@

Lakers
G Blake | G Bryant | C Howard | F Gasol | F World Peace​


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

A win would be nice.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

They're probably going to run and gun all game long - we better keep up. Curry and Thompson on the perimeter scare me. We're likely to leave them open early and often.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

When does Nash come back?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I have no clue. One report I heard was 7-10 days. Another report I heard on the radio said it could be 3-4 weeks.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Its so sad that 5 games into the season I am saying the same things I was saying last year, "I wonder what Lakers team will show up?" There is way too much talent on this team for me to be worried about losing to the Warriors at home, but here I am doing just that.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

It's going to be a blowout either way. Hopefully it's in our favor this time.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Good thing Cajon's around. He pretty much makes Basel as valuable as Chris Duhon.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ouch, Jamel. Ouch.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Lakers are not playing with any passion or desire, especially on defense.

I was worried coming into the season that they would not have the energy to play defense late in games. But it is deeper than that. It's as though they don't care. The bench play on defense in the fourth quarter was ridiculously laughable...the perimeter defenders scrambling around like chickens with their heads cut off. Then the starters came back in and decided that they didn't feel like getting back down the court on a missed shot.

I got tired just watching them. Not only are these guys old, they also don't seem to give a rip.

What can they do to reverse the lackadaisical play?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Off-topic, but Ron, did you get my PM?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Well this game just got a lot more interesting.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Agreed. This should be fun to watch.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Yeah, totally different game tonight. Of course, Im still worried we will lose at home to the warriors.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

First real Lakers game of the season!!! I hope Bernie just lets them freeball it tonight. Basic generic plays is what I want


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

You really want them freeballing? Gross.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

indeed...Flap that ish in the wind tonight!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Dwight knows Kobe freeballs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qeLRym4Q-pg


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Anyone have a LINK for tonight?


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

From PhilJax to M.Brown to interim coach BB: LTZ still sucks.

Quick 2 hours and to the bench he goes, and where he absolutely belongs.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Basel said:


> Off-topic, but Ron, did you get my PM?


Done and done. Check your PMs.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Meeks!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> Good thing Cajon's around. He pretty much makes Basel as valuable as Chris Duhon.


Pretty good analogy.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Jamison on a rampage. :laugh:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Jamison...please work on you jumper.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Steve Blake. :drool:


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Cajon said:


> Steve Blake. :drool:


LTZ is too much. He finally does something good by hitting the 3 then promptly picks up his 3rd foul. :dead:


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

**** me Morris you have to convert that.

Jesus H. Christ!


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

MWP 0/6. :laugh:


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

High flying Warriors held to 16 second quarter points and only 38 for the half.

Now, THAT is the kind of defense I like to see!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Morris helped the Lakers with his defense he has the speed and the intensity the lakers need he's just a dumb player if PJ comes back he's gonna use the kid because of his size. 

decent half the warriors missed a bunch of open 3's.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Morris is playing well.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Great defense in the first half. :clap:


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Brick City. llullz


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Phil Jackson cancels his Keynote Speech in Chicago this Sunday...Coincidence? 
-Via Facebook


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Nice move by the Mamba


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

"...We Want Phil."

That's not something I expected to ever hear.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Steve ****ing Blake... oh my... :drool:


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Cris said:


> Phil Jackson cancels his Keynote Speech in Chicago this Sunday...Coincidence?
> -Via Facebook


^^ ermahgerd!


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

MWP finally hits one. :laugh:


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

17 points in the 3rd quarter and 55 points overall for the Warriors. :drool:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Morris with the And1


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Morris having a career game.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

This is the Lakers team we all expected.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Pau yolo-ing. llullz


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

As I write this, 18-point lead with 9:43 to go in the game, but really it should be a 30 or more lead because the Lakers have shot poorly from the outside and have taken some questionable shots.

Their defense is really, really good tonight.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

I love Jordan Hill. All energy.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Off-topic: How do I update my rep, guys?


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Landry beasting as usual. llullz


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

ermah-****ing-gerd! :drool:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm surprised to see how well the Lakers are responding to Bernie Bickerstaff tonight. I can understand it may have 'light a fire' but their defensive mentality looks completely different.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

No Brown? No problem. :yes:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Metta is out there talking to the ball... :laugh:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Dammit!! Why couldn't they play with this energy all the time?! Shit is beautiful!


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Sacre's in! :yesyesyes: #SacreSwag. :drool:


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Morris with 10-5-5. :drool:


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Metta is out there talking to the ball... :laugh:


The real scary thing is that the ball is talking back to him.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Dammit!! Why couldn't they play with this energy all the time?! Shit is beautiful!


They weren't motivated to play defense.

They held a very good offensive team to really less than 70 points tonight, if it wasn't for garbage time.

Bickerstaff is a stud. But he told the Lakers he wants to coach only a few games until they find a successor.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Just got home so I only caught a little bit of the garbage time minutes, but I was listening on the radio on the drive home and here's what I gathered from Ireland/Thompson:

Everything went through Kobe tonight, and he responded in a big way (27/9/7 as well as a couple of steals and a block). He had himself another game shooting 50% or better.

Our bench got a lot of minutes and responded as well. We actually outscored the Warriors by a big margin. Pau played with the 2nd unit a lot more than Dwight and it benefited them as he got them more open looks than they have been getting.

We had an energy that had yet to be seen this season, even against the Pistons on Sunday night.

Most important, we PLAYED DEFENSE and we CRASHED THE BOARDS!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Morris came in and played and excellent controlled floor game for the most part. A few little hiccups here and there but a great game off the bench.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Bench with 37 pts on 46.4 FG%, 16 rebs, 7 asts and 4 TOs. mg:


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Bernie Bickerstaff with the comedy show on the post-game press conference. :laugh:

That's the sign of an interim coach who has not a care in the world and who just won by 24 points going away.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Great game, guys! Great defense but sucky offense. :laugh: Let's hope to the FO can fill the HC position ASAP so our players can learn whatever system whoever they hire will implement. Peace out!


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Ron said:


> Bickerstaff is a stud....


 yes he is. The Bobcats stunk when he coached them but they did play hard every night.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Had the worst stream ever tonight but it was a good game regardless. The bench can put up similar numbers on a daily basis, they just need consistent playing time and to be aware of their roles. One of the problems with Brown was that he rarely gave the bench guys consistent minutes. Players perform better when they have certainty.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Bickerstaff is actually a good game coach his only problem as coach and its always been like this is he calls a bunch of timeouts he believes in stemming the other teams momentum at all costs so when he feels a slight run he burns a timeout and leaves his self naked at the end of alot of games.His teams stay in games alot of times becuase of this but give away gams because of it when the games are tight as well if he coached the Lakers all season long he'd do well with this talent they'd run a simple offense and play hard he's a solid nba coach.


----------

